# Another 55 gallon..



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Blah, I suck at taking pictures of my tank but here they are!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks very cool! mom and I always want such tanks...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, so neat and clean! I want rocks like that!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice tank! what is that laying on the rock in the first pic? looks like a cae or sae


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What did you use to take the photos? I have big problems with motion-blur 
BTW: You may try reorganize the fae plants or add more, to make it more attractive!


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

That would be a Chinese Algae Eater in the first picture. I have had him for about a year and a half. Neat.... I have _never_ cleaned my tank in 2 years nor have I changed a filter. I noticed that when I done mess with my fish and I just feed them, they like to live for a long long time and look good and get big, but when I try and go like the book tells me to, they all seem to die.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

that looks awesome! i like how clean and uncluttered looking it is!  

i know what you mean about leaving it alone....i used to do that with my 15 gallon when i had less fish in there and it looked beautiful....but now that i am slightly overstocked i have to do water changes and gravel vaccums :|


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, the tank is good I suppose.. Lol, it was great when I re-designed it because here, I'll show you what it used to look like.







That was the old tank.. Guppies and all but I want to go down to a 10 gallon with black gravel and have a few real plants in it =]


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

whoa it looks much better now


do you play guitar?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The large stones add a lot of class to the tank. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

I know a thing or two.. =]


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

haha cool i play it too


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> The large stones add a lot of class to the tank. Two thumbs up.


ditto, 

did you glue the rocks together? they will fall when your fish start moving the gravel around. you can always decide to glue them together later if it becomes a PIA (non-toxic acrylic sealant)

i see approx. 7 africans, more than enough for that 55, i personally wouldn't add any more fish.


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

what!!! I know you aren't supposed to have that many Cichlids in my tank but it looks just stupid to have this big tank and only like 5 fish in it when they are this size.. They dont fall on the fish but I have had one dig a hole under one and it crushed him, lol.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I know someone who had about 4+ africans, 2 discus, 1 severum, 6+ random tetras, 1 kissing gourami, a few guppies, a archer fish, and a few other fish including a BGK (which died before he bought the africans) in his 55 and it was fine


----------

